# Introduction and My Layout in Progress



## Primavw (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey folks. Just wanted to introduce myself and let you guys all in on my layout in progress. My working title for my layout is "Blue Mountain Northern" although I'm going to probably tweak things as everything unfolds. I'm modelling the NEPA area, although I'm not going for prototypical. I'm planning on running modern NS locos and centering the layout around coal. This is my third layout, although the first was when I was very young, and the second was a small 3'x5' portable layout. So a lot of this is still a learning experience.

Most importantly this is my first DCC layout! I doubt I will look back at DC now!

I started this layout planning and benchwork about a year ago. N scale is my "cold weather hobby" and I started to tackle construction again for the season. 

I started out with a rough idea for my layout. It is an L design since my basement is narrow.

Trackplan:









Benchwork:









First time using WS's subterrain system. The risers work great. I stuck with wide turns and 2% max grades, since my first foam layout had problems with derailments.









I decided to tweak the track plan and install a small switching yard, although now that I am working on the terrain of the layout I may change my mind on the yard. But we'll come back to that...









Pic of the yard and my scratchbuilt engine fueling and sanding facility









And a short video of a NS consist running around the mainline...
 
(click pic to play)

I had several other projects at the same time, namely adding details to my SD70M's, structures, and a few other things. That brings us up to this year.

About 2 weeks ago I jumped back into the thick of things. I started by stacking foam for the layout's terrain.









Then I used a rasp to smooth things out, and used sculpt-a-mold to clean up seams and gaps.









I'm still currently stacking foam on the whole layout and in the meantime tryign to decide whether or not the yard stays or goes. Tips and advice much appreciated!

-Josh


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Josh,

Welcome to the forum. Looks like a great start to your layout ... very nice benchwork, creative layout plan, nice 3D topography, etc.

How wet is your basement? Is that left foundation wall flaky/drippy at all? Maybe tack up a vapor barrier to help protect the trains before you to too far?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Primavw (Nov 9, 2012)

Sadly, I live in a rental, so changes to the basement aren't possible. However, I live in a half-double, and the wall you see is a dry divider wall. Also I run a dehumidifier. After 6 mos of storage, I only had light oxidation on the rails, so it should be ok.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------

